# Which CAAd10; 2013 5 or 2012 1?



## mrgfy6 (Aug 29, 2012)

I know this sounds silly and obvious, however there is more to it than possibly meets the eye:

First of all, the 2013 is at lbs that provides a FULL custom fitting for the bike that includes essentially everything. Second, it is LOTS closer to go back to for service.

It is of course, the 105 group and either "color" option can be ordered for just under 1600.

Now the 2012. It's about an hour and a half away(not interstate driving) and I'm not sure what the guy will include with it as far as fitting, but the price is 2600. I know that's over a grand difference, but IF I could swing it, is it really worth it? 

This shop IS a Cannondale authorized seller, however NOT a top 50 reseller which the other more local IS. I know that could depend on lots of things, as the more local is in a large metropolitan area and the one an hour and a half away isn't in a very large town which obviously could effect that. Both owners personally have been very friendly and helpful with me and very quick to respond to communication.

PLUS the all black frame is SO sick...

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

I'd make an offer on the 2012 CAAD 1 as it sounds like the bike you prefer out of the two. Ask the LBS to include a fitting.

If the two bikes are close to equal in your mind, I would .let the LBS be the deciding factor. 

Good luck and I hope you get the bike, services and deal you are hoping for.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Buy the bike that fits your needs and budget (and cosmetic requirements) the best. Negotiate the full fitting (whatever that is supposed to mean exactly - Retul?) if not included. Take the bike for service to your local shop.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

if you're not set on dura ace and willing to spend in that range you can get the supersix 3 (full ultegra) for less. I just picked mine up for 2,400

this is not a carbon vs al post, just a comment on options/deals on 2012s


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If budget allows I would go with the new matt black.


----------

